# 66 tri-power jetting



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

I am taking my #s matching motor out of my 66 so I don't hurt it and building a 400 4.25 stroke 6x heads and want to keep my tri power can anyone give me some help on jetting size this is 66 tripowerwhen done cid: 460


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Lots of info on the web if you search. You also need to consider today's alcohol laced fuels, which requires slightly more fuel. Most likely, you would need to go up about 2 jet sizes. A lot also depends on your cam and exhaust, as well. An o2 sensor and or a dyno would be a huge help, as opposed to the old-school seat-of-the-pants, read the spark plugs method. I would start with the stock jets, which may work just fine, and go from there.


----------

